# Eyes before Foundation...



## shabdebaz (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is something that can cause a little debate/discussion!

After I got certified for my Application Skills a few months ago, the Senior Trainer sat down with me and we went through what I did together.  They go through a checklist and discuss every point with everyone who goes through this process.  

When she asked me if I had any questions, I specifically asked her about the 'doing the eyes before foundation' thing...if it really matters what you do first (I personally never even thought of doing the eyes first until I saw some co-workers doing it for their appointments).  Her answer kind of surprised me.  She said that you shouldn't need to do the eyes first with the proper tools and technique.  I thought about that and I guess it's true...whenever I have seen a makeup artist on TV or even one of our Senior Artists in Training doing a makeup, I have never seen them do eyes first.  

I honestly thought she was going to say that the order doesn't matter as long as you get the job done beautifully and the client is satisfied. 

I just thought I would mention this since a lot of people ask this question.  What do you all think?  Do you think that this could be a measure of an artists' skill level?


----------



## amoona (Feb 5, 2007)

I've always had MAC MAs do the eyes first. Personally I do eyes first when I'm using pigments or if I'm using a lot of black eyeshadow on my lid. Those tend to have a lot of fall out so I can easily just take a wipe and clean it up and then start the foundation.

But it just depends on what I'm doing. Sometimes I'll even do half of the eyes and then apply the foundation and then finish the eyes. haha there's no method to my madness.


----------



## madkitty (Feb 5, 2007)

I had to do a photo shoot once and the MA did face first


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 5, 2007)

that makes sense, because the only reason you'd really do your eyes first is because of product fallout, which ruins the foundation.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 5, 2007)

I like doing the eyes first because you know how picky the can be. You do the foundation first and then the eyes and they hate it. so it's easier to clean off the eyes rather than redoing the whole face. At least for me it is.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 5, 2007)

I always do my face first and I've never really had a problem with fallout.  Do people really apply so sloppily that it gets all over their face?  Controlled movements people!  

Besides, I apply concealer first, then foundation (to blend the two into each other) and then powder.  I put foundation on my eyelids and powder all over my entire face.  I do all of that first so I don't have powder dulling the look of my eye makeup and so it doesn't get in my brow wax and look nasty.


----------



## lara (Feb 5, 2007)

If you need to do the eyes first because of fall-out or other product drifting, you need to _seriously _look at your technique. I can agree with doing the eyes first if you're doing something particularly intricate that may require several stop-starts, but beyond that, nope. 

(for me it's foundation and concealing, eyebrows, eye design, lipstick, cheeks.)


----------



## martygreene (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If you need to do the eyes first because of fall-out or other product drifting, you need to seriously look at your technique. I can agree with doing the eyes first if you're doing something particularly intricate that may require several stop-starts, but beyond that, nope. 

(for me it's foundation and concealing, eyebrows, eye design, lipstick, cheeks.)_

 
Your technique, and your PRODUCTS. If you're having that much issue with fallout/drifting, you need to look at the tools and actual color products that you're using. You really shouldn't have this issue. Yet another reason that MAC products are no longer appropriate for professional use (compaired to other PRO brands, and their previous incarnations).


----------



## amoona (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmm that's weird cuz the only reason I even thought to do eyes first was after going to a MAC seminar and having the trainer say that it's just easier to do it that way.

I also don't have mixing medium to mix my pigments with so idk if that's what causes pigments to fall onto my cheeks. It's weird too cuz it's not usually with every color.


----------



## maxcat (Feb 6, 2007)

Might just be your trainer's opinion. I used to do "dropclothing" (as reccomended by Kevin Aucoin when doing heavy eye makeup) by putting a tonne of loose blot underneath in the "danger zone". 
Then a MAC trainer at update last year said an easier option was to do the eyes, clean up after and do everything else. Damn straight - because you can do really dewy great skin rather than getting bloody blot powder all over everything. 
So... I'd ask another trainer. My resident trainer sees us do it all the time and has never said boo.


----------



## MACtastic (Feb 6, 2007)

At work, I like to do the eyes first when my client is trying on some new colors. That way, if they don't like it, its much easier to go back and try again with a new look. If I'm doing a standard makeup lesson, I do the face first.
Oh, and another question: what products ARE appropriate for professional use?


----------



## martygreene (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACtastic* 

 
_At work, I like to do the eyes first when my client is trying on some new colors. That way, if they don't like it, its much easier to go back and try again with a new look. If I'm doing a standard makeup lesson, I do the face first.
Oh, and another question: what products ARE appropriate for professional use?_

 
Check the Industry Discussion FAQ (stickied at the top of this forum), there is a lot of information there on this subject.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Check the Industry Discussion FAQ (stickied at the top of this forum), there is a lot of information there on this subject._

 
I'm sorry, but can you be a bit more specific? Which link has this info? I see Mary Erickson's site had a question that partially mentioned this, but she didn't really address that portion of the question other than to say "try cream eyeshadow" which is not really helpful. Otherwise, I don't see anything...? I must be looking in the wrong place.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 6, 2007)

Suggestions for foundations/products for my kit? What is in your kit?
http://madenyc.com/artistchoice.html
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=43400
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49528
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=45268
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42937

Specifically that first link


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 6, 2007)

It makes sense, but it seems that at MAC either way is appropriate.

I do the face first, just cause that's the habit I've gotten into.
But if I'm using pigments/working with a client that seems like they're going to change their mind a lot, I try to remember to do their eyes before the face.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Suggestions for foundations/products for my kit? What is in your kit?
http://madenyc.com/artistchoice.html
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=43400
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49528
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=45268
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42937

Specifically that first link_

 






 *big dramatic sigh*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't get the first link to work at all. I skimmed through the 2nd one and didn't see what i'm looking for, but will read again with the others tonight when i can give it 100% of my attention. 

Thanks for the attempted assist. I'm sure it's the info I need and I just can't find it.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I like doing the eyes first because you know how picky the can be. You do the foundation first and then the eyes and they hate it. so it's easier to clean off the eyes rather than redoing the whole face. At least for me it is._

 
Same here.  If I am doing a dramatic look, I tend to reach for pigments a lot too so it helps to do the eyes first.  I usually don't have a lot of fallout though. 

I can't think of a reason why it would be imperative to do the foundation first. :shrug:

Edited to wonder why the shrugging smilie has to roll his eyes. lol


----------



## sharyn (Feb 6, 2007)

Some people get allergic reactions to eyeliners and mascara, and when I am not sure if someone will be okay with the kind of eyemake up I put on, I do eyes first. Simply because it will not ruin the whole face in case she/he has to wash it off because of an allergic reaction. 

You can also never be sure that the people you put the make up on will be perfect customers who dont have to sneeze after you just put on mascara or turn their head the second you apply eyeliner. I find the mess a lot easier to clean up if the customer doesnt have foundation on. 

But personally, I really dont care just how someone does it as long as it looks good. You can have the finest brushes and most brilliant technique in the world and pick the wrong colors and it's all gonna be effed up. As long as there's no huge undereye circles or mascara all over the face I'm fine.


----------



## maxcat (Feb 6, 2007)

I guess the difference is working on smoky panda eyes at the counter vs. in the field. If you've got your own gear with a compliant model who isn't a fidgitmonster... but at the counter you get confronted with someone who wants smokey eys... you don't know how squirmy they're going to be - and more importantly its usually something they want to be able to recreate. Eyes first for people who don't have training or all the pro gear is the easiest way. As for the field, hey. Whatever floats your boat. Kevin Aucoin used to make people lie flat on their backs while he did their makeup.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 6, 2007)

I never did eyes first, I just never felt I needed to. I like a nice prepped eye based under & over the lid, so If I was to have a problem with pigment dropping (-haha that sounds funny), I would have to re-prep the eye anyway. Powder underneath could be good but sometimes can make the skin ashy and ruin a dewy look. I guess I would only consider basing after if I was doing a really elaborate eye.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_






 *big dramatic sigh*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't get the first link to work at all. I skimmed through the 2nd one and didn't see what i'm looking for, but will read again with the others tonight when i can give it 100% of my attention. 

Thanks for the attempted assist. I'm sure it's the info I need and I just can't find it._

 
Try the first link again, KJ's servers were down this morning, but are back up now.

The links which are threads here do take a bit of reading through, but there is worthwhile information in them.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Same here.  If I am doing a dramatic look, I tend to reach for pigments a lot too so it helps to do the eyes first.  I usually don't have a lot of fallout though. 

I can't think of a reason why it would be imperative to do the foundation first. :shrug:

Edited to wonder why the shrugging smilie has to roll his eyes. lol_

 
You don't HAVE to do foundation first, but it certainly helps at getting a smoother transition from the skin to the eye that way. You can't properly blend concealer/foundation around the eye area if the eye-makeup has been done already. Same with around the brows. Also, doing the face first, at least the foundation, allows the foundation to set prior to finishing the look, which lets you determine what the skin is doing to do so that you know how to properly finish it.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh. I see alot know it all's up in here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say do what you feel is best for YOU. If you wanna do eyes first, do it. It doesn't make me no never mind as long as we all do beautiful make up.


----------



## calbear (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Oh. I see alot know it all's up in here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say do what you feel is best for YOU. If you wanna do eyes first, do it. It doesn't make me no never mind as long as we all do beautiful make up. 




_

 
I thought it was me cause I was thinking the same thing!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

I think putting foundation on after eyes doesn't look good because you can't blend it propperly around the eye area. I always do my face first and then eyes.

Even pros get fall-out from eyeshadow, so dust a little translucent powder underneath the eyes before you start, and sweep it away at the end, and the fallout is taken care of.


----------



## Bre (Feb 7, 2007)

I start with the base first, I can't see it all coming together  (and I don't think the client can either) and the work in progress doesn't look as good without having done the canvas in the backround first


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If you need to do the eyes first because of fall-out or other product drifting, you need to seriously look at your technique. I can agree with doing the eyes first if you're doing something particularly intricate that may require several stop-starts, but beyond that, nope. 

(for me it's foundation and concealing, eyebrows, eye design, lipstick, cheeks.)_

 
wow i never thought of it that way. but ITA!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 7, 2007)

While it does depend on what works best for you- one of the biggest issues I see in many new artists' work, particularly print work, is odd gaps in makeup or muddyness around the eyes from having done the eyes first and the face after, and then trying to blend the foundation/concealer up to it without messing the eye makeup up.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_While it does depend on what works best for you- one of the biggest issues I see in many new artists' work, particularly print work, is odd gaps in makeup or muddyness around the eyes from having done the eyes first and the face after, and then trying to blend the foundation/concealer up to it without messing the eye makeup up._

 
But isn't this how you learn?? You have to crawl before you walk.


----------



## Matrix_doll (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmm very debatable I just do what ever. I pick out the draw first. I normally do my foundation first and then eyes but yes some types of eyes you must becareful of fallout.


----------



## neverfadetogray (Mar 10, 2007)

it seems a little silly to me that doing the face first is considered more acceptable.  an amazing finished product should be the top concern, not the order of products applied.  that's a matter of choice and preference.  i've done it both ways before, but certain products (like pigments, of course) are more prone to causing fallout, and besides, people make mistakes sometimes.  it just seems like a better use of products and time to do it in an order that won't require you to have to redo a full face.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 11, 2007)

It is the finished product that is the most important. However, the trained eye (and sometimes even the untrained eye) can often discern those images in which the eye has been done first to completion, and then the face. It's simply a matter of extreme difficulty and/or inability to blend undereye concealors/correctors/foundation seamlessly into pre-existing powder products without either having to remove some of the eye-makeup and re-do it, or without creating a muddied halo. 

While certain products can have a pre-disposition towards causing fall-out, the use of appropriate products, tools, and techniques can prevent such from occurring.


----------



## little_angel (Mar 11, 2007)

i've always done face first. i just can never seem to properly blend the foundation around the eye area after the shadow is already down.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 11, 2007)

I dunno, it's all a matter of opinion as far as I'm concerened. If you're a competent artist, why does it matter what route you take to get there in the end?

I often (not always) do eyes first. I do concealer around the inner corners and inner undereye and then clean as I go along. I leave the lower lashline and undereye area without shadow or pencil, until I have finished all of the upper eyeshadow, clean under the lashline one last time, and then apply concealer all the way up to the lower lashline before applying shadow/pencil under the eye. I manage this without any "gapping" or compromising of the shadow.

I don't think it's fair to say if you have the "right" tool/technique/products you will not need to do it this way. Artistry is all about being creative and knowing what works for YOU..there are no hard and fast set rules about things (besides sanitation) 

To imply that it is people's lack of knowledge/talent/experience that causes them to have to clean up shadow might discourage them from asking certain questions in the future if they feel they are being sneered at for not having the right skills.

There are always going to be some unforseen circumstances. You could have the perfect unfidgety model, perfect technique and perfect tools but your model could suddenly cry/get a fibre in her eye/sneeze/twitch and you could end up with a messy undereye. In my experience, it has been very timesaving and less stressful to clean up in that situation when I have done the eyes first and left the face clean.

I don't see why, if you're used to working this way, you wouldn't be thought of as being capable of blending out all of the rough edges or gaps so that the end results are seamless.


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I always do foundation first. If I am applying a dark shadow I put loose powder under the eye to catch the excess. You have to be carefull putting loose powder on mature women because the powder can settle in the lines.


----------



## Klava (Mar 21, 2007)

What about holding a tissue under the eye, so that all the fallouts are caught on to it? I saw some MUA do it on TV


----------



## twinkley (Jun 24, 2007)

I can see, that there is definately two sides to this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I like to do face first. The reason for that is that I have quite a bad and in some parts quite red skin and I think that I can see the colormatches for the eyes better when the skin is done and even. And I totally agree that blending light reflecting concealer or concealer under eyes is extremely hard after putting eye make up, so that is another reason why I prefer foundation first.  

I agree, that if make up application is very messy, it really is all about your way of putting it around. I know myself, that it is not always that easy, but that's why it needs to be practised!


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 24, 2007)

It depends on what I am doing...if it's a complicated client or I am using very dark colors, I usually do lids and brows first, then face, then complete the bottom of the eyes once the concealer and foundation is in place.  Most of the time, I do face (foundation and concealer only) first, then eyes, then everything else.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 3, 2007)

I usually do my face first, unless I'm using a very shimmery / loose eyeshadow!


----------



## TheManda (Jul 5, 2007)

There's so much more to make up then eye make up. I think a well done complexion is more impressive than an intricate eye..imo As far as retail cosmetics go...it's not hard to sell someone on eye shadow or eyeliner...I think it's important to stress good skin prep and the right tools for a completion. You have to look at the big picture...like MartyGreene said everything has to blend and look good in the big picture...If you can do that with eyes first good, but it seems easier if you do face first...just my two cents


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheManda* 

 
_There's so much more to make up then eye make up. I think a well done complexion is more impressive than an intricate eye..imo As far as retail cosmetics go...it's not hard to sell someone on eye shadow or eyeliner...I think it's important to stress good skin prep and the right tools for a completion. You have to look at the big picture...like MartyGreene said everything has to blend and look good in the big picture...If you can do that with eyes first good, but it seems easier if you do face first...just my two cents _

 
Here, here!!!


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 15, 2007)

I never did eyes before foundation. When I was in class, my teacher would kill us if we dared, this is the order we were taught:

Moisturize/Hydrate
Color correction and concealing
Foundation
(if need, specially around the eye area for people with very dark circles, we would add a little bit of concealer if necessary)
Powder
Eyes
Lashes
Brows
Contour (if necessary)
Cheeks
Lips

We would use powder to protect the under eye area in the beginning, but later on (unless we were doing something that involved Star Powder in black per example) she would discourage us from doing so, specially if working with mature skin.

@Marty - I love "in my kit", he loves MUFE stuff as much as I do, it's refreshing since in Portugal, some of my options are limited. Thanks for posting the link, I lost it and forgot the name.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't have shadow fallout. I do foundation first,press in powder,apply exta poder under my eyes and cheek bones. I use foundation on my lids as well as a base. I always tap my brush,so no excess is anywhere. After my eyes, I buff off the excess loose powder and do my cheeks. If you do eyes first,its difficult to put foundation around the orbital area. 
There is a reason it's called foundation. You build on it.


----------



## miinx (Oct 12, 2007)

if i am doing a full face start to finish, then i always do eyes after foundation. i think the finished product looks far better. One thing I've noticed I've become far better at as I become more experienced is breaking the habit of wanting to pick up a ton of shadow on my brush, which in turns results in alot of fallout. Start out with a very light touch and add more as you need it, and fallout wont be so much of an issue.   However, if I'm doing a demo at the counter with an indecisive person who may or may not like what I'm doing, I do eyes first, simply because when you have a line of customers milling around the counter, there isnt the time to redo foundation 5 times for every tiny change to the eyes they decide they want.


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If you need to do the eyes first because of fall-out or other product drifting, you need to seriously look at your technique. I can agree with doing the eyes first if you're doing something particularly intricate that may require several stop-starts, but beyond that, nope. 

(for me it's foundation and concealing, eyebrows, eye design, lipstick, cheeks.)_

 
OUCH....thats a bit harsh. For me it depends on what i am doing. For beauty looks Ill do skin first..because that is what the focus is. If I am in a time crunch or doing something uber dramatic i will do the eyes first. 

It has nothing to do with technique....just what works for the individual.


----------



## mochabean (Dec 2, 2007)

I too usually do the eyes first, then my face, cheeks, eyebrows, lips last. The only reason I do my eyes first is b/c it takes me the longest to do my eyes. So I tend to focus on whatever takes me the longest first, then move on to the next quickest thing. I do occasionally have fallout but only when I use pigments dry. Eyeshadows I don't have a problem with.

But of course it all depends on what I want to focus on. If I don't really want to do eye makeup, I"ll focus on my face and do that first. Or if I want a dramatic eye then I'll do that first before my face. I think its just a preference really.


----------



## ThaHigher (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah...you know what...
I figure it's an art, not a science...
looks change, style changes......
I figure whatever works to give you the desired effect is what's right.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 3, 2007)

I personally do my face before the eyes, mostly out of habit, but as an artist, I'll ask the client what they're most comfortable with. If they don't know I'll talk to them about their options so they can make their own informed decision. While it's my personal belief that eyes should normally (not always) come second it's entirely up to the individual, providing that _they_ are happy with the results, what's the problem?


----------



## baby_love (Dec 3, 2007)

I used to put foundation on last, but then I noticed that the eyeshadow and the foundation didn't 'meet' and it made for an awkward look.  Instead, I use my concealer around my eyes first.  I usually do my eyes after I do foundation, but before I do blush.  not all the time though, when I use dark pigments or eyeshadows (bottle green, dark soul...) I usually do my eyes first because those do fall down a lot.  I think it's unfair to say that if you have fallout, you need to look at your technique.  it happens.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

I'v never done up my eyes first. Its always been a habit to do my face first because I feel like I have a base, a canvas to start fresh on. And plus, foundation does help set your makeup so why not right? I could never do my eyes w/o doing my face first. I feel like something is missing, its incomplete. You could always clean up any mess or fall out from an e/s with a towelette or powder.  I don't see why some people emphasize it too much.


----------



## productjunkie (Feb 12, 2008)

I used to do all of my demos with foundation first and eyes later. I hated it. In a world full of woman demanding "smokey eyes" it was becoming a huge mess at the end. I would do concealer and foundation and add some powder... do the eyes and then I would be covering up the under eye with even more concealer. Who wants to wear that much concealer?
I have mastered the art of doing eyes first and blending foundation in. Piece of cake. 
Who cares what the person who posted before does first... honestly. 
If they can make it work, then kudos to them.
i have never had a customer complain about doing eyes first, I always get rave reviews after a demo.


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 13, 2008)

In our product specialist meeting yesterday, one of the senior artists happened to be in the building, so she was asked to do a runway makeup trend demo for us.  The look she did had HEAVY eye makeup, so she did eyes first, foundation later.


----------



## Debbie (Feb 28, 2008)

I like doing my foundation/powder first.  I just feel like my movement is a lot more natural as I'm not trying to dodge the eye area (I use Bare Escentuals, so with all the circular motions, it just isn't practical to do eyes first).

If I find that I'm using loose shadows and/or dark ones...I do this retarded thing where I wear a bandana across my face right below the eyes...that or I drape saran wrap over that dangerous zone, fastening it with tape on my temples.  

I know it's sooo soo lame but I do whatever takes not to lose the 1 hour of intricate eye makeup.


----------



## saspearia (Feb 28, 2008)

I tend to do liquid foundation first, then eyes, then powder (and sweep away mess) then mascara - as I found I was always smudging if I did powder after mascara


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Apr 8, 2008)

I do eyes first. But in all honesty, just do what works for you. If that's face before eyes, go for it.


----------



## izonegirl (Sep 28, 2010)

I have noticed that has my technique has gotten better I have virtually no fallout. I do know that milady (for cosmos and estos) requires eyes after foundation, but I dont think it matters much


----------



## LC (Sep 28, 2010)

eyes first...i couldnt do it any other way. work SMART not HARD, as they taught us in mac.


----------



## User67 (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_eyes first...i couldnt do it any other way. work SMART not HARD, as they taught us in mac._

 
We just found out at our last meeting that we are no longer allowed to do it that way. They want us to perfect the skin first & then do the eyes. The only exception is if we are doing someone super dark & dramatic where you just know there will probably be a lot of fall out. It's been a little hard adjusting because we were all so used to doing it the other way. But, it's not too bad.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 28, 2010)

Somebody on here mentioned that people who do very sloppy work would most likely do eyes first or something to that afect but I don't think that's true, actually I saw Jerseylicious the other day (yes guilty, sorry lol!!) and the mua Alexa was doing a smoky eye (does she do anything else!!! gotta love her!!) and the model had black cheeks literally, but the end results were beautiful, I think it's just easier to go crazy blending all that black eyeshadow and knowing its gonna all get wiped right off with no worry, and also it may be an easier method for mua who are doing runway and have to work superfast.


----------



## Chrystia (Sep 28, 2010)

I always do the focus area first. If my client comes in for foundation foremost, but is interested in eyes too then I start with her immediate need for foundation then i do eyes. If they are looking for an eye look then I start with eyes.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't like the idea of telling an artist how to create their masterpiece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As an artist you never stop learning, we will always find new/old ways to create beautiful work!


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 30, 2010)

For me, it depends on the makeup I am doing. I do a lot of clean makeup so I usually like to take the most time perfecting the skin first, and then I can accurately tell how much other "stuff" I need on the eyes. When doing a dramatic or smokey eye, I start with eyes first to save time having to re-do anything because of fallout. 

Of course, just my preference. I don't think it matter as long as the job gets done, and well.


----------

